# RX 200 510 pin seems stuck



## Veez (2/2/16)

hi All

Just need your perepectives the 510 pin on my RX 200 it seems to be stuck. From all the pics i see and reviews the 510 pin should be like most other spring loaded pins
this is what mines looks like. normally i would mind but some of my tanks wont work here.

Any other rx200 owners with stuck pin ? or is this normal?




these are some pics from the internet that show the 510 pin spring loaded sits above black base.
there are plenty of youtube videos that show pin spring loaded sitting above base as well.


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/16)

hey

so the 510 on the rx200 is not so lekker. 

i had mine for a week and every single tank i tried would give me a "short" error. this however was not happening with drippers or the dna200

so on closer inspection i found the 510 spring was not moving that well

what i did to fix it was get a tissue wrapped around a tooth pick and cleaned that black grommet surrounding the 510 centre pin. after cleaning it i the used my tweezers to wiggle it upwards. it may not move up substantially but i felt a slight nudge.

after that its been smooth sailing and i haven't had a problem since. 

i have tried this on 2 other members mods who had the same problem and both times the cleanup and wiggle fixed the issue.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Alex (2/2/16)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Veez (2/2/16)

Thanks guys will try this and provide feedback as soon as I get my mod back from vendor. 

I was just surprised vendor dismissed my concerns and wasn't much help. He told me all the rx200 pins were like that and his tanks work on it, so the mod is fine.

Again thanks you guys are stars.


----------



## Alex (2/2/16)

Veez said:


> Thanks guys will try this and provide feedback as soon as I get my mod back from vendor.
> 
> I was just surprised vendor dismissed my concerns and wasn't much help. He told me all the rx200 pins were like that and his tanks work on it, so the mod is fine.
> 
> Again thanks you guys are stars.



https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/43uxy0/rx200_recessed_510_connection/


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/16)

Alex said:


> View attachment 44729



this picture without any comments attached made 100% sense to me.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Veez (13/2/16)

hi just an update I have had a chance to try this didn't make much of a difference but adjusting the 510 pins on my tanks did the trick.
alas I cant get my plume veil working on this but twisted messes works fine so not ideal but not a major problem. thanks for the advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

I have the same issue.
Let me try this clean uo


----------



## Mike Card (20/7/16)

@shaunnadan what kind of tweezers did you use?


----------



## shaunnadan (20/7/16)

Ceramic


----------



## Mike Card (20/7/16)

@shaunnadan I was thinking of doing that but i'm scared I break them.


----------



## Modulas (20/7/16)

take the batteries out of the mod and use metal tweezers


----------



## Mike Card (20/7/16)

@Modulas tried using these and they were very ineffective.


----------

